

Show HN: View.coffee, Dead Simple Client-Side Framework - fka
https://github.com/f/view.coffee

======
fka
Hi all,

I tried to make a very simple jQuery based framework. When I saw Atom's "class
View extends jQuery" code, it's flashed my mind. Views are actually DOM
objects, and jQuery is not that bad about it. So, what if we can use jQuery to
manage logic? I know, lots of people already do this but I mean in a cleaner
way.

So first, I reached out to Space-Pen which is a framework by GitHub. But it
was a little opinionated. I just want "dead-simple" thing and built this one
as an experimental project.

So, what do you think? :)

